# "Live Nude Girls"



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Decieved by title.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

zk0ot said:


> Decieved by title.


i was as well. hahaha, thought it was a spammy post. 

But anyways to the OP are you looking for that specific year or would you settle for a newer version? It'd be way easier to find it in a 2012 or 2013 model.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I think timmy tard might have one, not sure if he's selling though


----------



## TruckeeKev (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry about the deceptive title boys...

I would like this exact model.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

best place to look would be ebay perhaps.


----------



## TruckeeKev (Dec 23, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> best place to look would be ebay perhaps.



Thanks man, ill check it out!


----------



## Rde118 (Feb 7, 2014)

*You're in luck*

'Kev' I have one, bought brand new. Put K2 bindings on it and have brand new boots with it. I've rode it once. I'm not sure what i'd sell it for if you're interested shoot me a price. It's been waxed and kept on the wall. Perfect condition.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> best place to look would be ebay perhaps.


Or on Craigslist.

"Live Nude Girls wanted, new or slightly used acceptable" :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What's hurting my head is thinking about exactly _why_ people aren't putting them up for sale... :blink: :blink: :huh:

(Not going to be able to unthink that image)


----------



## TruckeeKev (Dec 23, 2013)

Rde118 said:


> 'Kev' I have one, bought brand new. Put K2 bindings on it and have brand new boots with it. I've rode it once. I'm not sure what i'd sell it for if you're interested shoot me a price. It's been waxed and kept on the wall. Perfect condition.


Yeah I'm interested in it! What size is it? When you figure out a price please let me know.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Rde118 said:


> 'Kev' I have one, bought brand new. Put K2 bindings on it and have brand new boots with it. I've rode it once. I'm not sure what i'd sell it for if you're interested shoot me a price. It's been waxed and kept on the wall. Perfect condition.


Post a couple pictures.


----------

